# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Opasnosti listerije u trudnoći

## Matilda

Listerija je bolest koja nas vreba na svakom koraku, možemo je dobiti svakodnevnim konzumiranjem hrane koja nije ili dobro oprana ili nije dovoljno skuhana.
Posebno je opasna u trudnoći.

Opasnosti listerije u trudnoći

----------

evo potencijalne histerije od listerije.
Listerija je iznimno rijetka, a relativno je bezopasna reagira li se na vrijeme. A sve trudnice ce pohrliti lijecniku ako dodje do povisene temperature i treskavice, nece?

----------


## Gost

Tako je i sa velikim brojem ostalih bolesti, nije baš neka velika vjerojatnost da će neku pojedinu trudnicu pogoditi baš ta neka bolest, ali to ne znači da se ne trebamo educirati o njima i da ne treba pisati o njima samo zato vjerojatnost oboljenja objektivno mala.




> A sve trudnice ce pohrliti lijecniku ako dodje do povisene temperature i treskavice, nece?


Zar trudnice inače ne bi trebale ići liječniku ako se razbole?




> Kako biste bili sigurni bolujete li od listerije, morat ćete izvaditi krv.


Zar ovo nije sasvim zadovoljavajuće? Analiza krvi razbiti će dilemu da li se radi o nekakvoj infekciji ili ne i smiriti trudnicu.

_ot: ne uspijevam se logirati, pa pišem ovako kao gost - Minnie_

----------

salite se, zar ne? pa nije rijec o obicnoj KKS.

----------


## list

Smatram se jedinom doraslom da pricam o problemu o kojem komentirate glupim komentarima. Listeriju sam zaradila u trudnoci i rodila 33 dana prije termina. Uz sve rizike koje je nosilo vrijeme, tipa meningitis...moj sin je cetiri mjeseca nakon svega zdrava beba, sa etiketom vjecitog nedonosceta koja ce ga pratiti do vojske pa i dalje vjerovatno. Iako sam isla na redovne kontrole, moj lijecnik to nije prepoznao. Koga kriviti? Sva sreca da je ovako ispalo, a moglo je i mnogo gore.!!!!!!!

----------


## vidra

znaš li možda kako si je dobila? da znamo za sebe i buduće t.

----------

Piše u tekstu da treba izbjegavati mliječne proizvode od nepasteriziranog mlijeka - neki dan smo MM i ja dobili domaći kajmak iz Srbije, pa me zanima na koji način se radi kajmak i smijem li to jesti u trudnoći?
Bojim se jer mislim da je kupljen negdje na tržnici, a to mi je totalno nepouzdano... :/

----------


## stella bella

...joooj cure moje, ja sam u 19.tj i testirana samo na toxo, naravno, na listeriju nisam! Što ako mi sad pronađu ovu bakteriju?! Na toxo se naime testiram svaki mjesec jer imam mačku, mogla bih i na ovu listeriju????

----------


## RozaGroza

Uf, s trudnočom svaki dan neki novi strah. Tata mi danas donjeo iz Francuske one fine divne smrdljive sireve, i evo ja sam pojela do sad 2 fetice tog sira, neznam kako se zove, neko francusko ime, ali na foru Brie-a i Camembera, nešto kao  Llivarot.
Jel mislite da bi radi toga trebala sad hitno vaditi krv itd. da vidim jesam slučajno nešto pokupila? Ili se čekaju ne dao Bog simptomi?

----------

